# Games for non-gamers



## RubyToogood (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm not really a games person per se. I don't want to shoot robots or get immersed in fantasy worlds inhabited by people wearing khaki undergarments.

However I have extensively enjoyed games like Wordfeud and DrawSomething. At the moment I'm quite enjoying Prune, although whilst it's beautiful it's a bit too much like a traditional game when you get down to it for me, with levels etc.

So, suggestions for preferably Android games that normal people can enjoy? Puzzles, creative games, multiplayer games, things that you can do for ten mins whilst chilling out before bed kind of thing? I think "sedate" is probably what I'm looking for tbh.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Jan 17, 2016)

Limbo is lovely.

LIMBO


----------



## QOTH (Jan 17, 2016)

I quite like 'Rocket Island' 

Rocket Island - Android Apps on Google Play

It's easy to play (but quite hard to actually do well at), each game only takes a couple of minutes and is free (but there is the occasional advert). I like the slightly steampunk aesthetics too.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 17, 2016)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> Limbo is lovely.
> 
> LIMBO



That looks stressful!


----------



## dweller (Jan 17, 2016)

quizup
TwoDots

I also find "don't touch the spikes" quite soothing for some reason


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 17, 2016)

Monument Valley. Sort of a puzzle game, but really easy puzzles that idiots like me can figure out. It's more an experience than a game, IMO. It's about playing with optical illusions.



E2A, here's Kevin Spacey banging on about it in House of Cards


----------



## dessiato (Jan 17, 2016)

QOTH said:


> I quite like 'Rocket Island'
> 
> Rocket Island - Android Apps on Google Play
> 
> It's easy to play (but quite hard to actually do well at), each game only takes a couple of minutes and is free (but there is the occasional advert). I like the slightly steampunk aesthetics too.


Thanks for the suggestion. It's addictive. I've just downloaded it and am enjoying it. As with you the steampunk style appeals.


----------



## QOTH (Jan 17, 2016)

Limbo and Prune both look beautiful - will definitely give them a go.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2016)

The room.  The room 2. The room 3.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2016)

+1 for Monument Valley, it's fantastic.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2016)

tommers said:


> The room.  The room 2. The room 3.


Also this


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2016)

2048.

Spelltower (I think it's called)


----------



## golightly (Jan 17, 2016)

Charlie Brooker would have you believe that Twitter is a game.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2016)

Criminal Case


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2016)

_e2a: (the following is more  my thoughts on the question in general than a direct answer to the OP)_
This is a difficult question with highly subjective answers akin to asking  for music  for people who don't listen to music.

The question to ask is why the person doesn't play games.  If  the answer is a lack of experience in gaming  leading to not  know  much about  games   it might be worth  doing something like  looking  at a few "let's play" of popular games on YouTube to give  a person an introduction to the feel of games in general.

You could also look for  digital versions of  more traditional games such as card games.  I got  quite into playing  koi-koi  this way

If the person is  put off  by  the  difficulty  of the more skill based game  you can try something  more narrative driven like a turn based RPG  or maybe  even a visual novel.

If this is  primarily for gaming on the move I would  really  recommend picking  up a Nintendo DS.  You can  get  a 2DS that comes with a game for around £70-£90   and  Nintendo are the  Emperor  of hand held gaming  and there is a giant library of games  due  to the DSs having backwards compatability to older DS models.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2016)

I like monument  vally. I did blaze through it in an afternoon though.  so a  great experience  but  not   great go to game.

Unfortunately  the mobile games market  is saturated  with  crap   that  is   riddled  with  micro payments.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 17, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I like monument  vally. I did blaze through it in an afternoon though  so	a  great experience  but  not   great go to game.
> 
> Unfortunately  the mobile games market  is saturated  with  crap   that  is   riddled  with  micro payments.



It fits the bill perfectly for what the OP is asking for, especially the "sedate" part. Feels almost like you're meditating. Shame its so short. There's extra levels for a couple of quid, but still not really more than a few hours in it, and no replay factor.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> games that normal people can enjoy?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 17, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Monument Valley. Sort of a puzzle game, but really easy puzzles that idiots like me can figure out. It's more an experience than a game, IMO. It's about playing with optical illusions.
> 
> 
> 
> E2A, here's Kevin Spacey banging on about it in House of Cards




Monument Valley is exceptional.


----------



## captainmission (Jan 17, 2016)

The walking dead game is available for Android. It's a touching story about the relationship between a young girl and her surrogate father masquerading as a zombie game.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 18, 2016)

I hear Dark Souls is an easy game to get into.  Don't know if it's on Android, though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 18, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I hear Dark Souls is an easy game to get into.  Don't know if it's on Android, though.



I bet you tell people "try jumping" too.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 18, 2016)

Monument Valley is great but it's not very long-lasting. It's worth getting just for the time you play it but you won't be spending much time on commutes.

In terms of word games I like Alphabear which I understand is on Android as well.

There's always Minecraft obv, which is really absurdly good on phones now. That can be pretty relaxed.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 18, 2016)

Everything on the Wii.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 18, 2016)

If it's just mobile games you're after, I don't really play them any more, but back in the day I wasted far too much time on Bejeweled Blitz, Peggle, Robot Unicorn Attack, and more recently Fallout Shelter.

Peggle and Robot Unicorn Attack are legendary.


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2016)

Oi, people who like to play games are normal!

World of Goo (kind of physics based game with good reviews) is available for android platforms.


----------



## tommers (Jan 19, 2016)

Dwarf Fortress


----------



## J Ed (Jan 22, 2016)

Non gamers tend to love the Sims


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 22, 2016)

Gamers love it too *points at self*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 22, 2016)

I'll add, though, if you are the sort of person with poor self control, don't go near The Sims.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 22, 2016)

Bloons: Monkey City is an absurdly fun version of Bloons TD5, with a city building element chucked in. It's a tower defense game, which for noobs is a basic type of strategy game where you place down towers with different radiuses and abilities that can be upgraded, which have to stop an advancing enemy (this one has monkeys popping balloons, which is more fun and original than gunners shooting aliens). Simple enough to be accessible, but enough depth to create a genuine challenge and hold your attention. This version has challenges against "real players" and plenty of special missions.


Released on a free-2-play model, which is why I'm recommending it above other versions, it is ad supported but if you buy a one off starter pack of currency it gets rid of ads - gives you a chance to try before you buy. As long as you're patient when it comes the city building, you don't need to pay anything else, as you can earn enough ingame currency (both types) to do what you need to. Took me about 4 months to get Max level on all "monkeys".


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm playing Color Puzzle a lot at the moment, which is sorting grids of coloured squares. Very addictive and quite soothing except for the ads. Most of the games are too easy though so I've been making my own fiendishly complicated grids of teeny squares in very slightly different shades of grey.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 20, 2018)

That definitely sounds stressful


----------

